# Lego Quiz



## Barbara L (Mar 27, 2012)

George Takei (from Star Trek) posted this quiz on Facebook. See if you can figure it out. Hint: It has nothing to do with Star Trek.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 27, 2012)

No clue!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Mar 27, 2012)

I saw that on FB. I've figured out all of them except number 5 and number 8. I'll give another hint. 

A favorite of kids.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 27, 2012)

I used to play with Legos, Lincoln Logs, and Erector sets.  I was a cool kid.    But I was never a fan of Star Trek.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 27, 2012)

I saw this too, no idea!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Mar 27, 2012)

Think 80's and 90's Saturday mornings. Well, at least for some of them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 27, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Think 80's and 90's Saturday mornings. Well, at least for some of them.



You do understand how old I am...?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 27, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Think 80's and 90's Saturday mornings. Well, at least for some of them.



That leaves me out.  I wasn't into Saturday morning TV back then.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 27, 2012)

Okay...I've got #'s 1,2,3 & 7 figured out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 27, 2012)

I just got #4!!!!  LOL!

and #6!!!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, I'm not sure if 5 and 8 are from the same time period. They may be earlier or later. 1 and 3 are more for adults on weekdays. 6 isn't quite like the others.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Mar 27, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I just got #4!!!!  LOL!
> 
> and #6!!!



Now you need to figure out 5 and 8 and tell me. It's driving me crazy. I spent almost an hour searching through images online trying to figure it out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 27, 2012)

#5  I have two choices, but not sure.  #8 is still eluding me.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 27, 2012)

Someone needs to start a spoiler thread for this. That way if someone looks, it's their own fault that they see the answer.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh, now I get it!


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 28, 2012)

I have read that #8 is European.  I have no clue what it is!

I don't mind if anyone posts their answers.  You might want to let people know and then space down a bit so if anyone doesn't want to know they can skip them. It wasn't until someone posted an answer that I was able to see it and figure some of the others out!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 28, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> I have read that #8 is European.  I have no clue what it is!
> 
> I don't mind if anyone posts their answers.  You might want to let people know and then space down a bit so if anyone doesn't want to know they can skip them. It wasn't until someone posted an answer that I was able to see it and figure some of the others out!



PAG started a spoiler thread.  We have the answers to all but #5 and 8.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 28, 2012)

Okay, I did an extensive search and found #'s 5 & 8...I was wrong on 5.  Will head to the spoiler thread with my researched answers...had never seen either one.


----------

